# When should you use a stud girth?...



## Chloe_GHE (4 February 2009)

I have competed up to PN and never used a stud girth. I am an avid checker for nicks and cuts after sj/xc and have never had a horse with any stud injuries.

I'm wondering whether I should get one just incase... are they only really used at higher levels?... My tb has a lazy tuck anyway so to me it would be progress if he was reaching his belly with his feet!!!!


----------



## I_A_P (4 February 2009)

I am going to get one and where whenever jumping...purely for precaution and D can pick his feet up very high and i don't really want him to eveer hit himself and be put off from doing so in future!


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 February 2009)

I was told by a pro SJ to always used a stud guard when jumping even if not using studs.
I doesn't take much to discourage a horse from really tucking up with forelegs.


----------



## Bossanova (4 February 2009)

I wouldnt bother until at least novice and even then it'd have to be a horse which I knew tucked up enough to warrant it.
At intermediate I always have. I suppose if it were a very extravagant jumper then I might at a lower level. The only studding injury I've seen was when a horse fell and it ripped its chest open so the stud girth was totally useless anyway!


----------



## I_A_P (4 February 2009)

In saying what i just said i never did with my last horse to PN level but her legs were dangly


----------



## Chloe_GHE (4 February 2009)

yes we have dangly legs!!

I think I will transfer the stud girth budget to the "anti-dangley legs lesson fund"


----------



## KatB (4 February 2009)

I use one just purely cos my horse can be a bit spazzie with his front legs, and I have pictures which show the exact reason why he does need a stud girth!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He probably doesnt need one as much now as his technique has improved, so he tucks up infront, but i still would use one just incase, and cos I am paranoid that if I dont he will stud himself


----------



## kerilli (4 February 2009)

i hardly ever used one in the past but my horses were good in front but not exceptionally 'tucky' - never had marks on tummy from studs or shoes. i use one now because mare is extremely sensitive and would probably never leave the ground again if she caught herself with a stud in midair!


----------



## jumptoit (4 February 2009)

I don't for PN, mine don't normally bother to pick them up never mind tuck them up! If I teach one to jump properly then I might do though x


----------



## sar1 (4 February 2009)

I do whenever he has studs in, which is always on grass.  We event up to Novice, but I used it even at 2ft3 as I don't think it's worth the risk of not using it, it's no more difficult to put on than a normal girth!

He's not always extravagent with his legs coming up but I have several photos showing his studs touching the girth and the girth has lots of stud marks in it!


----------



## flyingfeet (4 February 2009)

Most show jumping books will advise using one on babies all the time when jumping regardless of studs and surface.

The idea is that a baby can decide tucking is a bad idea if they bump themselves. So to encourage a neat action use a stud girth. 

However if you horse is older used to his discipline and has a set action then you may never need one. However if you actually have studs in it can do no harm to use one


----------



## connie1288 (4 February 2009)

I think it depends on the horse, one mare i had always wore one when ever jumping as the damage seen on the stud girth was shocking. The mare i currently ride is dangly in front but usually has one as that is what my short girth is, however the one day i borrowed another saddle and did not use one she ended up on antibiotics as she did manage to stud herself on the xc, so yes whatever level i would probably use one!!


----------



## TableDancer (4 February 2009)

Interested in the replies to this one... I never have but I'm a bit "old school", never had a horse injure itself with studs in 20 years eventing - but they can't tell me whether they've ever gone OUCH!! in mid-air without doing any serious damage 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have had many horse very tucky in front cos that's how I like them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 However, PP is another of these and I am wondering whether I ought to bite the bullet and get one. JP Sheffield was shocked that I'm not using one and I'm sure if I do it will soon have marks on it - but is that just due to the extra thickness of the girth? FWIW Mary King never uses them/hates them but I haven't had a chance to ask her why, but it does concern me. Perhaps to do with inhibiting ability to sweat? Still undecided so will watch this thread with interest - after all it's a H*LL of a lot of money if not necessary...


----------



## KatB (4 February 2009)

What size girth is PP? If he can squidge into a comfort zone one, get one, they are cheaper than most and fab, but dont fit fat cow ponies


----------



## TableDancer (4 February 2009)

Oh no, he's not a fat pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I think he'd be about 22", I'll check the length of his current girth... Thanks for the advice though


----------



## KatB (4 February 2009)

No probs, the CZ ones only go upto 22"


----------



## ajf (4 February 2009)

My big chap has never and will probably never wear one and is happily at int/2** level.  He has dangly legs and thinks its better to jump bigger rather than tuck feet up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




However younger one always wears a stud girth to jump (even in san school) as he tucks up so much.  The girth is covered in scratches (I mean completely trashed and will need a new one by the end of the year as getting very tatty) and we found this to the problem of him knocking fences when he'd jumped the previous fence well (ie it hurt his belly).
So with this another baby wears one from now as he tucks up quite well and don't won't to create a problem. However will test this in summer as think if don't need them don't have them as they are so heavy.


----------



## Baydale (4 February 2009)

I had a mare stumble jumping into some water once and she studded herself so badly as she crumpled that she was off for ages - if she'd had a stud guard it would have minimised the damage. Sometime they only need to skew over a fence to scrape their tummies with their front feet, and as I often use short, pointy studs in front they can easily damage themselves. 

So yes, I've got one, and I get very excited if either of my boys leave a mark on it. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm sure people must look at mine wearing a stud guard and laugh (inwardly or outwardly) as neither of them have fab techniques, but I live in hope.


----------



## millitiger (4 February 2009)

i had one for my horse but he jumped better without it- despite having a very, very tidy front end which really snapped up (he evented to Novice).

i don't bother with my 5yro and doubt i will with any horse 'as a precaution.'


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (4 February 2009)

We always use a stud guard when we jump either of our horses, even if they have no studs in. When you look at the damage to the guard you realise what could have happened to your horse. Either injuries caused or causing the horse to lose confidence. Either way it pays to use a stud girth.


----------



## clairel (4 February 2009)

I never used to use one (although I had one, it was kind of a superstition thing?!) the mare at the time was very neat in front but didn't ever have any marks or sore points and never seemed to be put off tucking up.
When I got the big horse he was very tender between his front legs so decided I better start using my expensive bit of kit that just sat in the tackroom and was amazed the first time I had it on the number of scrapes it had!!
I use it every time I jump either horse, even on surfaces and you can definately see the different marks the studs and bare shoes make!


----------



## only_me (5 February 2009)

i use a stud girth and merlin isnt the neatest in front! 

purely because it only takes once for the horse to stud itself, and cuts on the chest can take a while to heal and easily get infected.

also my stud girth has marks on it from the studs (i always use the same studs- very small domeish ones ) and there are scrapes on it, so i am glad that i have it!


----------



## dieseldog (5 February 2009)

When should you use a stud girth?...  when you horse is thin enough to fit into the largest stud girth that you can buy at great expense  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I got one as a present as I couldn't think of anything else to ask for, it was surprisiing how marked it became, especially as the horse never struck me as one who really tucked up.


----------



## hedgehog1 (5 February 2009)

We always use them when jumping, studs or no studs. We have alot of baby horses with extravagent/gormless jumps and their legs go all ways. Very glad I do as the damage they do to the stud girths is incredible especially with studs in,  and makes you very glad you put one on in the first place. Some horses never appear to mark the stud girth though, but ours all wear them anyway as standard practise.


----------



## Rafferoo (5 February 2009)

Must admit not used them in the past and never had anything that studded itself.  Current horse did his first intro at the end of last year and managed to stud himself several times in front of the girth!  I think I will invest in one this year but I am hoping as horse gains more experience he will remain careful without feeling the need to put his knees up by his ears and stud himself in the chest!


----------



## SpottedCat (5 February 2009)

I started using one at Novice and though I never thought my horse tucked that much, it does have a few bashes on it - I suspect from him making an effort to clear a fence awkwardly more than anything else. I don't tend to jump in it at home as it lives in the lorry! 

TD the Shires one is lovely (cotswoldsport sell it) and is only about £60, well worth the money (assuming you want havanna).


----------



## Chloe_GHE (5 February 2009)

Thanks guys I actually popped to my local tack shop this morn for some feed and asked on the off chance. They had some in stock bought in from another shop at £69.99 black and in the size i needed as it was the last in stock she sold it to me for £40!!! Just had a look around on the web and that seems like a bargain 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just hope my horse doesn't decide he can't jump with it on !!!


----------

